# Zebra Spider!



## cat001 (Sep 22, 2011)

Found this little beastie crawling along the living room wall...so I imediately rushed to get my camera and started photographing it! 




IMG_1157 by CathyBrione, on Flickr




IMG_1185 by CathyBrione, on Flickr




IMG_1169 by CathyBrione, on Flickr




IMG_1190 by CathyBrione, on Flickr


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool...really like #3.


----------



## kyrontf (Sep 22, 2011)

The silk lines in #2 are nifty, as is the full-on ventral view.


----------

